# Citizenship Application



## Cece2020 (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi All. I applied for my Proof of PR via VFS in July 2019 and it was issued in August 2020.

Besides Letter of Dual Citizenship and Police Clearances, is there anything else that is required for the Citizenship application?

Has anyone applied or received an outcome on a Citizenship application recently?


----------



## B.C.T. (Mar 5, 2020)

Start here:

Department of Home Affairs - CITIZENSHIP


----------

